# Barrow county



## thomasa (Nov 10, 2016)

Should start cranking up this weekend. Small bucks are on there feet and pushing does this morning! Good luck everyone


----------



## thomasa (Nov 13, 2016)

*Chasing*

I saw 5 bucks this morning cruising and chasing a hot doe around.


----------

